# Looking for a Ranger named "Monkey"



## Highpockets (Jul 1, 2010)

We served together in A-stan, he drove the vehicle I was in several times and COULD NOT drive!  Just hoping I could see what's he's up to and that he's amde it through all his deployments.

We were in A-stan in 2002-2003 at Puchi Ghar!


----------



## RAGE275 (Jul 6, 2010)

2/75?


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 6, 2010)

Lol...I think I know who you are talking about.


----------



## Highpockets (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

The 1st was there when we got there, then the 2nd showed up and replaced, then the 1st came back (poor goons) so i'm not sure which.  They said that they called him monkey because he looked like Curious George; and he did.  I've got a pic of him but won't post it without his permission. In one night he hit two signs, a wall and just about ran us into the river.   The NV was mucking with is brain.


If you know him just give him a shout, i'm a 6'7" SOT-A, he probably remembers.



Hey, I probably won't be back in this area so while i'm here let me write just a one more thing...


Rangers of the 1st/2nd I owe you more than most of you know, and as much as some of you know all too well.  More than even some of the men in of my own unit, and definitely more than anybody since then; you guys were there for us when we needed you.  For that I want to thank you all.

RLTW
HP out


----------



## RustyShackleford (Jul 7, 2010)

Highpockets said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> 
> The 1st was there when we got there, then the 2nd showed up and replaced, then the 1st came back (poor goons) so i'm not sure which.  They said that they called him monkey because he looked like Curious George; and he did.  I've got a pic of him but won't post it without his permission. In one night he hit two signs, a wall and just about ran us into the river.   The NV was mucking with is brain.
> 
> ...



Well, if it is the same guy, he is a lot shorter than you!   I sent him an email, but apparently it is a little old.  I'll see if I can track him down.


----------



## Highpockets (Jul 7, 2010)

A LOT shorter.  Thanks man!


----------

